# Advice for Anxiety



## butterfliies05 (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband and I separated on 9/10 (Monday). We are still working on things and have seen each other every day. We have 2 children and they are staying with me half the week and him the other half for right now. I've always experienced anxiety to a certain degree, but since the split, it has started to overwhelm me. I saw a counselor last Thursday, but I don't have another appointment for 3 weeks. She suggested that I Begin a list of things that cause my anxiety to worsen which I have been doing and it helps me to understand the situations that trigger it. The anxiety is usually triggered by thoughts of being away from my children or my husband - or thoughts of how scared I am that we will never be able to get things right. The counselor also suggested that I begin a journal and when I am feeling anxious to write all of the thoughts I'm having just to get it out of my head to clear my mind. I have been doing that too, but I'm having a hard time sitting down to write while I am feeling anxious. I have no problem sitting down after the fact and it definitely helps to get all of the thoughts out, but I really need help with how to manage the anxiety when it overcomes me like that. My symptoms are uncontrollable thoughts, crying, sweaty hands, feels like my heart is racing, nervous stomach (nausea and diarrhea), and the feeling that I can't breathe. I know that I CAN breathe, it just feels like I Can't. I try to breathe deep and it helps somewhat, but not that much. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to manage the anxiety in situations like that? I am willing to try just about anything at this point!


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I had to go to the pills. I take two klonopins a day.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

My symptoms are not a severe as you mention. But I find exercise helps me focus and reduces the mind movies. 

For the stomach issues watch the diet, dairy and gluten in particular are bad for me. Lean meat and green veggies have been good. For starches potatoes and rice go down easy. I like fruit, but choose a variety, I had 3 apples one day and the burping was intolerable.

I've managed to avoid the meds (although the discussion had come up). I'm confronting the compulsive thoughts head on, which is draining. The good news is I'm sleeping again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Symptoms of acute anxiety attacks need to be addressed more aggressively than once every 3 weeks. Say once a week or more, with a counselor. I'm not a huge believer in logging what makes you have an attack since that's going to bring one on, often as not. I would focus on what doesn't make you have an attack and what makes you feel better.


----------

